# Postfix, Outlook Fehler need fully-qualified hostname



## stefanw (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

neuer Server aufgesetzt. Wenn ein Client mit Thunderbird Mails verschicken will, kein Problem. Mit Outlook 2007 + 2010 bekommt der beim versenden diesen Fehler:

Serverfehler: "504 5.5.2 Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname

Ich hab schon gegoogelt, aber die Lösungen funktionieren alle nicht

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

SW


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2011)

Entweder Du deaktivierst den hostnamen Check in postfix oder aber Du stellst einen FQDN als Hostnamen auf dem Windos Rechner bzw. in Outlook ein.


----------

